# Freedom Friday



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt 0.25in"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%">Join us for Freedom Friday May23rd at our Perdido Key Location at Holiday Harbour from 4:00 till 7:30 <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoListParagraphCxSpFirst style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in"><o></o><P class=MsoListParagraphCxSpMiddle style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 1in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-add-space: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">







<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="COLOR: red">Food and drinks for the whole family[/B]<P class=MsoListParagraphCxSpMiddle style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 1in; mso-add-space: auto"><o></o><P class=MsoListParagraphCxSpMiddle style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 1in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-add-space: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">







<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="COLOR: #1f497d">Sunset cruises on our beautiful fleet of boats[/B]<P class=MsoListParagraphCxSpMiddle style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in"><o></o><P class=MsoListParagraphCxSpMiddle style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 1in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-add-space: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">







<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="COLOR: red">Radio remote on location[/B]<P class=MsoListParagraphCxSpMiddle style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in"><o></o><P class=MsoListParagraphCxSpMiddle style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 1in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-add-space: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">







<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore"><SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"><P class=MsoListParagraphCxSpLast style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt 0.5in"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: #002060; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%">Come see why our unique boating lifestyle allows you the freedom to spend better quality time with friends and family. New memories are happening everyday at Freedom Boat Club. We have created a very special boating relationship with members where they enjoy all of the advantages of boating without all of the hassles of boat ownership. Let us show you how we can make this the best summer ever! <o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: #002060; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: #002060; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%">R.S.V.P497-0130[/B]


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Bump


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Todd,

That Four Winns that has been in your fleet for a period of weeks now, sure is a nice boat. My wifeloved how smooth and clean she was.

Awesome Job !!

Keep up the good work.


----------

